# Three oops babies!



## nicole (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi, All. 

I posted a month or so ago about my pigeons laying four eggs. I came to the conclusion that they were both hens, and I let them sit on the eggs, which did not hatch. I removed them after the pair abandoned them. 
They laid four more and promptly pushed one egg out, which I removed. Well, a few weeks later, I found three egg shells, each hatched within a day of the other. 
Now, I do have two other pigeons in the room, and one of them seems to be on guard duty in the hutch Lexie and Domino (the supposed hens) share their nest. 
I have no idea what is going on here (mating wise), and I would have removed the eggs if I had thought they were fertile, but alas, they seem to have taken up with others. 
My main concern is with the babies. Will the pair be able to care for all three? Should I wait and see, or should I remove one to be hand raised? 
When I peek in there, I can see two little birdie butts sticking out from under Domino (who seems to be doing the most sitting). Lexie is always close by. 

Also, is it safe to put vitamins (made for birds) in their drinking water as they are crop feeding?

Any guidance is appreciated!

Nicole


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

nicole said:


> Hi, All.
> 
> I posted a month or so ago about my pigeons laying four eggs. I came to the conclusion that they were both hens, and I let them sit on the eggs, which did not hatch. I removed them after the pair abandoned them.
> They laid four more and promptly pushed one egg out, which I removed. Well, a few weeks later, I found three egg shells, each hatched within a day of the other.
> ...


If you've got two birds nesting, whether it be two females or one male and one female, they should take care of the birds. The only concern you will have is the fact that there is three instead of two. Keep a close eye on them, because it's VERY possible, that one may not get fed as much as the other two and will fall behind in growth. If that happens, you'll need to take the baby and hand raise it. If you've got the time, and you notice one falling behind, you can actually take out one of the bigger babies so they'll feed the smaller one and then put it back. 
As far as the vitamins, I personally do not put it in the water during crop feeding, but that doesn't mean you can't or shouldn't. 
Someone else will be along with an answer to that question.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

How funny... I have some girl pairs that sometimes hatch an egg, so there's plenty of hanky panky going on. I don't think the girl pairs are the best at raising babies, tho. One pair abandons them as soon as they hatch. The other pair did manage to raise just 1 of the ones they've hatched out. You might better keep a close eye on them to see how they're doing, especially with 3. 

Can you stick one of the babies under another pair of birds?


----------



## nicole (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you both for your prompt replies!

It truly is funny. It's like a soap opera in there. 

The other two birds have never shown any interest in the nests I've set up for them. They like their perches, instead, so there's not another nest to stick the third baby in. 

To check on the babies, should I stick my hand in there to make the mama stand up? They glare at me every time I peek in there.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Yea, that's what ya gotta do.  
Just be careful.........if one or both get defensive with you messing with the babies, you'll get a good wing slap, and you don't want them slappin' the baby.


----------



## nicole (Mar 27, 2006)

Wing slaps I can handle.. It's when Lexie bites..! 

I will take a peek in there after work, and update you all then. 

Any thoughts on the vitamin water? I'm going to hold off until I know better.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

nicole said:


> Wing slaps I can handle.. It's when Lexie bites..!
> 
> I will take a peek in there after work, and update you all then.
> 
> Any thoughts on the vitamin water? I'm going to hold off until I know better.


I don't know why you can't put the vitamins in their water. Like I said, I don't, but that's just me.  I've never seen or heard a warning NOT to use vitamins when babies are being fed crop milk. 
I actually don't add anything to the water the first 6 days of the babies life. I just figure that what mother nature intended for them is good enough to start with and before the eggs hatch, my birds all get the vitamins and ACV regularly. So, it's up to you. IF you do use it, it won't hurt them.


----------



## nicole (Mar 27, 2006)

ok, so one of the babies has been abandoned and im trying to warm him up before feeding him.. I posted about it in sick and injured category.. any advice is sorely needed and appreciated!


----------

